# Deer Hunting on Public Land.....



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

I moved to central Ohio from Iowa last winter. So this will be my first year hunting here.

I'm curious how packed public hunting land is around here. I keep hearing its a cluster f*** and people joke that you need wear kevlar if you're going to do it.....but I always heard people say the exact same thing about public land back in Iowa, but I rarely encountered any other hunters.

I'm interested in hearing your first hand experiences and not what you heard through the grape vine.

So what are you guys' experiences deer hunting public land? 

How bad is it during the muzzleloader and bow seasons compared to the regular gun season?


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I hunt some public in NW Ohio as we will hunt it during the early Muzzle loading season as it is in a different county so extra deer if we get one. We did it last year and had a great time not many people around. So I went back on opening day of Gun season, it was a lot of people till noon then all mine all week. We really enjoyed the time on Public and saw many nice bucks. You need to spend some time during the seasons and can really make a nice deer hunting spot on public.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

There is more public land in southern ohio than northern ohio. I have only hunted deer before in northern ohio during gun season. That being said I would never consider gun hunting deer on public land in northern ohio ever again. Maybe southern ohio in wayne national forrest is a little better as far as pressure and slugs sailing over your head.


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

public hunting can be tough, especially during the gun season. bow hunting not so bad. depends on where you go, but you can bet on good pressure monday of gun. most guys won't go to far from a parking area, so if you don't mind a good trek deep into the woods, do some homework and find a spot not easily accessable from a road or parking area. that's where the deer will be and less hunters. midweek is usually pretty calm but the deer are in hiding so you have to go find them. they will be in the thickest, nastiest stuff you can find. good luck


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Bow and muzzle loader are not that bad. Bow is actually great. I've had prvt property that's had more pressure than any public. U just gotta find a good travel corridor or pinch point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

I feel hunting public takesz me back to my roots so I luv it.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

I'll probably start with early muzzleloader and hunt public land and see how it goes.

Sounds like the regular gun season is alright if you don't go on opening day.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Where in Central Ohio are you? I would avoid Darby Creek Metro Parks Public Hunting area during gun season. ML might be ok. Bow season - not many people at all but lots and lots of squirrel hunters that will ruin a good bow hunt every time.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

I agree Darby creek has a lot of pressure I have noticed on Sundays there will be 8 or more vehicles parked along the road on 665. Parking areas are cabled off so you have to park on the berm. Don't know why the lots are closed they have been for awhile now, seems wrong when gun hunting gun season is open. The area is hunted hard during deer season. I believe it is the closest public area to Columbus. I walked a good amount of the area looking for squirrels and keeping an eye out for deer or just some sign. Didn't go back for either. Saw no squirrels or much sign. There a lot of deer hunters in central Ohio so public areas get hit hard. Liberal limits have hit the deer herd hard IMO especially near larger cities. I would look more at bow season and check out Delaware public saw more sign there. If your set on gun hunting don't let the stories scare you out of the woods. Wear your orange and be aware newbie hunters are out during gun season. I would travel a little further during gun season to hunt and go to one of the higher harvest counties at that time. Be safe.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Wayne national forest is a very good place for bow hunting and gun hunting. Rabbit hunting is decent there and I have been accidentally flushing more and more grouse in the past few years while walking to my stand. You need to make sure your hunting legal lands and not the owned land, it can get very confusing.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

The parking areas are cabled off ( at Darby Creek M.P.) because of all of the illegal dumping....or so i was told.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Now hunting is great IMHO and I also think too many people get concerned about hikers or squirrel hunters "ruining" a hunt. I've watched hikers spook deer only to have them come back in in a half hr. Most people just tend to give up. Gun season here in central ohio, I would be behind something big and hard lol


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

I will agree that Public area's get an awful lot of pressure during deer season but the smart hunter can use that to his/her advantage. You do need to know the area you intend to hunt and hunting tree rats is an excellent way to learn the ground. I've hunted public ground for many years with pretty good success. I like to find really thick cover, bottle necks and river crossings. Find the places that most people avoid and you will find good deer sign, deer know where these area's are and they use them. The funny thing is that some of my best spots are less than 1/4 mile from a well traveled road.


----------

